# Bildergalerie..wie kann ich die nachmachen?



## bigfella (5. November 2003)

Hallo Profis´!

Kenn mich mit Programmieren leider (noch) nicht so aus.
Ich mach grad ne Basketballhomepage 
http://www.basketball-regnitzlosau.de 

und da möcht ich ne bessere Bildergalerie machen.
War auf ner anderen Seite wo mir diese ganz gut gefällt.
Doch leider weiß ich nicht wie ich das mach.

http://www.ghp-bamberg.de/cgi-bin/index2.php?content=galerie/gallery_pics 

kann mir bitte jemand weiterhelfen, was ich machen muss damit ich sowas auch machen kann?
VIELEN DANK


----------



## Razorhawk (6. November 2003)

Also dir jetzt zu erklären wie du eine Bidlergallerie programmierst würde den rahmen sprengen, zumal du noch keine ahnung hast, aber ich kann dir ein script basierend auf php geben, dass du vielleicht verwenden kannst!

http://www.delx.ca/dalbum/


das ist ziemlich gut... ich mache auch gerade ein, aber ist noch anfangsstadium 
Soll heißen wenn du meinst willst, dann musst du dich noch ein paar wochen gedulden *g*


----------

